# Wingfoot



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Two trips on the foot today 7a-930a then came back 3p-6


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

What's the biggest crappie??


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I knew I should of went back. After 3 days there wanted to try something different so hit nimi. Fished with a fellow member and landed 15 keepers and plenty of throwbacks but it was dead slow until 5 pm then they kicked on


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah Erie they were hitting pretty good biggest crappie close to 11 inches


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I wish they were 11 or bigger, every single one. Now that would be a blast!


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Second that Bigeyurk


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Now I'm not saying that it's not a blast, it's just that the size of the fish r pitiful


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice haul, I don't envy you cleaning all those, hope you have help. I brought home 9 from mosquito, and that was enough cleaning for me!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very nice haul!! I'm jelly!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

Wow!! I'm speechless. Amazing?!!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice mess of fish. Looks like you had a very good day.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

WOW !!!!!!! Nice job Damon !!!!!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Way too many to fillet at one sitting., but nice action.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I kept 8 of those fish guys gave the rest away to friends


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I fished it again yesterday. Only took 1 hole. Fished 11 am- 9 pm and caught fish the whole time up until I left. Landed easily over 100 fish a lot of dinks but came home with 27 keepers over 10". They fired up after dark but most were dinks.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Good job Erie the are there just have to sort through them


----------



## RJM80 (Oct 5, 2014)

Fished wingfoot this afternoon from 2:30-6:30. Kept a dozen and had lots of throwbacks. Caught lots of dink perch, only 2 keepers. Most fish came on small jig tipped with maggots but did get several on a bare hook and a minnow on a slip bobber. Fish weren't super aggressive, marked quite a few I couldn't catch. Biggest crappie was 9.5 and perch was 9.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got back from tonight. 6:30-10:45, got 16 crappie and 5 gills. Definitely not as hot as last weekend when I was out there. They were there but just wouldn't commit. 2 crappie were 10" the rest were all smaller


----------



## RJM80 (Oct 5, 2014)

It realy slowed down for me right at dark. I was still marking fish but they wouldnt hit. What are you using to get them after dark?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Glow pinmen with a waxie


----------

